# A warning to people who feed stray cats



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.japantoday.com/category/crime/view/chiba-woman-reportedly-murdered-for-feeding-stray-cats


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That is crazy. Who kills a person for feeding strays?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If you read the coments below, other news chanels reported the man was the one feeding the cats, and got tired of the woman nagging him not to. Either way it's crazy.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that's nuts! Unfortunately it doesn't take much to set people off these days.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Why would anyone object to feeding poor stray animals? 13 years ago one of my crazy neighbors moved leaving behind both her cats. I already had my own two cats. So first the older one came to the door begging for food and when I fed him he brought his younger buddy. I remember my brother coming over and saying "you have customers at take out" when he saw the two at the door. I was so mad at this woman I actually tried to track her for dumping her pets. I ended up slowing adopting them...first feeding them...then Vet, then allowing them inside (sigh). The older one I named "Butch" (such a tough kitty) and the vet told me he thought he was almost 20 at the time, then "Pete" , my brother named him , when I asked him why Pete he said he acted like every Pete he's ever known and then laughed, lol, I have no idea what that means. Both were declawed and fixed by my crazy ex neighbor. Butch died a while back from old age. Pete is now about 15 (according to the Vet) and has lived a long time especially since he's had feline leukemia since the day he showed up. He's a very nice cat. I could never adopt them out, one was to old...the other sick.

I can't stand people who dump their pets.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Guess I'd better be extra careful then. I have 4 regulars that we feed and even have a water reservoir set up on the front porch. 

I would love to adopt them all, but I already have 3 inside only cats, so it just wouldn't work bringing in 4 more - my house isn't THAT big.

Just had to take one in to the vet, sweetest little guy ever, and he's officially mine now since we got his shots so we put his rabies tags on a collar for him...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

There are alot of evil people in this world, and people who just dont care anymore. I am very glad that i am not one of them.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Remind me not to move to Chiba.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey Johnny,

Remember not to move to Chiba


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

What a storyline for a movie. 'The Crazed Cat Feeder Killer" 
'Just let him feed the cat or Else................'


----------

